# If You Won the Lottory



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I would set up a 20'X10'X8' aquarium made from cinder blocks with 1.5" acrylic sheets (I don't know if that would be thick enough) housed indoors with atleast 5' clearance on every side. Life is short so I would stock it with P. piraya with an allowance of 50 gallons per fish and have a good enough filtration system to keep all of the parameters pristine including nitrates. The electric bill would be pretty high but I would be rich rich after paying it.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I would build a fishroom with enough 75g, 120g, and 180g tanks to house all the available serra species...and probably some tanks for the other genera as well. I would also have one huge tank for a pygo cohab. Each wall of tanks would have its own centralized filtration system with auto water change system located in a room behind one of the walls. How elaborate obviously depends on how much $$$ I win.


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

I would love to have a very large tank also. I like the 20'x10'x8' idea. I think i would go slightly shalower though. prob only 5' or 6' deep. I would also try a Serra Cohab in there with about 300gal per Serra and a Few Reds in there with 100gal per Red. If that works it would grow some monster fish. I was thinking some major pool filters as a filtration system and making all the filter outputs kind of make a river like current through a 3'-4' wide section of the tank and the rest be calm water with plants and hiding areas.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I would buy a house with a GIGANTIC basement and have tanks respresenting each country of fish im interested in..a ven one, one from brazil, one from peru with a group of giant rhoms and one of lake tang in africa...each and every fish..caught by me on my many trips around the world


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I would buy a house then get a 5000 gallon zoo quality setup and have it in the basement then have the top of the tank showing on the next floor as a pond. I would stock it with an amazon biotype or just one large monster fish.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

All the walls in my basement would be one big and long tank


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

BioTeAcH said:


> I would build a fishroom with enough 75g, 120g, and 180g tanks to house all the available serra species...and probably some tanks for the other genera as well. I would also have one huge tank for a pygo cohab. Each wall of tanks would have its own centralized filtration system with auto water change system located in a room behind one of the walls. How elaborate obviously depends on how much $$$ I win.


I like your idea the best but I definately would have a tank build that would be large enough to max out a piraya shoal of about 20 comfortably.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

You guys are crazy...

There goes every single entire sunday on massive tank maintenence







................Of course, then you have the money to have somebody come out and do the work for you, so I guess it all works out.









Only kidding...I'd love to have two 400 gallon tanks on either sides of my "cave"...which would be my basement (home theatre/pool table room). One would have to be a massive rhom tank, the other would be an Aro/FW stingray tank.


----------



## mattd390 (Dec 5, 2005)

If I won the lotto I would probably build a huge house and have Shamu in my basement







. Jk of course.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I presume you're talking about the multi-million dollar lottery...

Even then you don't get it all at once... you get it in installments... and the IRS takes a pretty good chunk...

Still... I'd sell my local company here in Oregon and keep my manufacturing business.
I'd move to Costa Rica sooner than I had planned, and buy a gorgeous home overlooking the ocean.

As for aquariums, there would have to be at least a couple of several hundred gallon aquariums built into the walls.

I'd transfer my dobermanns down there and add a couple so that I would have between 4-6 European Dobies, with my entire estate fenced in.
They'd have their own quarters that would allow them access to shelter and the yard at their own will.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

I would build my ideal green home with a 6ft by 6ft cylindrical community tank in the foyer and a secret room that looks like the pic attached, only in purple and no spider on the blanket


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

For aquariums if I won the lottery I would ditch freshwater and build a huge fowlr or shark tank. Saltwater predators make all freshwater preds look lame.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I would build like a 200'x60' building. I then have an aquarium constructed that was 180'x48'x10' sectioned glass so you could see every square inch of it. It would be split in the center so I could have a current go around the whole tank. I would make it so it was constructed to look just like the amazon and stock it with all the species of the Amazon River including every species of Piranha, Armatus, Wolf Fish, etc. I would hire someone to maintain it for sure. I think it would be bad-ass!!


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

cobrafox46 said:


> I would build like a 200'x60' building. I then have an aquarium constructed that was 180'x48'x10' sectioned glass so you could see every square inch of it. It would be split in the center so I could have a current go around the whole tank. I would make it so it was constructed to look just like the amazon and stock it with all the species of the Amazon River including every species of Piranha, Armatus, Wolf Fish, etc. I would hire someone to maintain it for sure. I think it would be bad-ass!!


You should put in a thick acrylic ceiling and make it like the biosphere 2 except not hermetically sealed from the outside.


----------



## razorback182 (Apr 27, 2008)

a pond beside the living room, built in such a way that one of my walls would be entirely glass. a man made lake would be nice too..built near the mangrove swamps here in manila bay so that any big flood would wash the fish i stock to the sea and not be a threat to endemic freshwater fauna.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

-8x4x4 Pygo tank
-50000 gallon full of MONSTER FISH, Red tail cats, arowana, pbass, dovii, arapaima gigas, black pacu, rays, gars, you name it IF ITS BIG IT WILL GO IN THERE.


----------



## p1ranha (Jan 28, 2006)

i would have somethin like a public aquarium built.. i love those theme tanks, like a swamp setup, waterfall setup, amazon, everglades maybe even some saltwater setups


----------

